# Empadinhas-with puff pastry or egg roll skin or wonton skin?



## danpeikes (Apr 7, 2011)

I am looking to make bazilian Empadinhas.  They do not have to be perfectly authentic.  I have some puff pastry, eggroll skins, and wonton skins.  Can I use any of these.  Again it does not have to be authentic it just has to work.  Also if there is another barzilian dish that I can use any of these for?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2011)

danpeikes said:


> I am looking to make bazilian Empadinhas.  They do not have to be perfectly authentic.  I have some puff pastry, eggroll skins, and wonton skins.  Can I use any of these.  Again it does not have to be authentic it just has to work.  Also if there is another barzilian dish that I can use any of these for?



Looks like these are usually made with a pie crust or pizza crust type of dough.  What yo have would work, they'd just be a little different.  I would dock the puff pastry so it doesn't puff up too much.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2011)

Empanada Pastry Dough Recipe take a look here this might be what you want to use.
kadesma


----------



## danpeikes (Apr 7, 2011)

I think I am going to go with the Puff as I do not want start making something else,


----------



## jennyema (Apr 8, 2011)

Most cultures offer a tasty treat wrapped in dough and baked or fried.

But if you don't use a bready-type dough, it won't be an empanada.


----------

